# General > Biodiversity >  Woodwasps

## Rheghead

Whilst sawing some logs for the winter I've noticed that I've got an infestation of woodwasps or woodboring flies that lie developing 2-3" into the logs.  Some are at the catepillar stage but some are fully developed.  They have a black head, thorax but a rusty orange abdomen.  I'm not sure of the exact species as the online guides just show beetles as the wood pests and not flies or wasps.  The length of the body and wings are too elegant to be a wasp, more like a stubby damsel fly shape.

The entry holes are approx 5-6mm wide and the caterpillars are 40-50mm long.

Does anyone have an idea what exactly they could be?  Thanks.

----------


## Rheghead

I think they are Greater Horntail Wasps.  Nice insects.

----------


## r.rackstraw

Yes they will be Horntails. Fearsome looking but harmless. Quite tame - I have had one sitting on my hand.
We have seen them lately when cutting trees - they seem to be attracted by freshly cut wood.

----------

